# Chihiros Marine Coral LED Light?



## Joseph93 (Oct 7, 2017)

Does anyone have an opinion about this light for softies and LPS? I'm looking for a cheap light for a Fluval Spec V. The only reviews I could find are someone saying that they're weak on a reef forums and a youtube video where the guy really liked them and had photos of his friend's aquarium which was using this light.

EDIT:

Here is the review:


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

It's a weak light imo, I own the A201M - 7.5" unit and it's currently being used to run my algae scrubber. If you really like the light, consider the A311M - 12.2" or A351M - 13.3" I'm not sure how big your displace space is in the spec V, maybe larger?

Here is the A201M in full on mode


----------



## Joseph93 (Oct 7, 2017)

poy said:


> It's a weak light imo, I own the A201M - 7.5" unit and it's currently being used to run my algae scrubber. If you really like the light, consider the A311M - 12.2" or A351M - 13.3" I'm not sure how big your displace space is in the spec V, maybe larger?
> 
> Here is the A201M in full on mode


I ended up with the Sanrise Aqua Knight A029. This light has a few more (mostly positive) reviews than the Chihiros. I'm hoping that this will fit on my aquarium. The mount seems fairly long and I'm afraid that it'll reach the water. The mount is made out of some sort of low quality metal so I'm concerned that it'll rust.

I found this other light, could you give me your opinion on it? I'm considering putting it on a 4G for sexy shrimp:

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B071LJC8HL/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1FC9N9OK5WPOF&colid=2PBY1W1H2ZCOQ


----------

